# Celebrating our "Good Dog"



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This is the day we always know will come but we hope and pray does not. This is the day that over the past couple years I thought was here only to witness her make amazing recoveries. This is not about the loss but instead it is about the gift we were blessed and privileged to enjoy for the past 13 ½ years. It is the day we will CELEBRATE our girl Keeper, as we promised her and her granddaughter, Kizmet, we would do. Those of you who know me, know the bond Keeper and I have had over the years. She was and will always be THAT dog to me. She has taken us to places we would not have otherwise been. She has taught me that to be a team player you need to trust your partner. But mostly she has allowed us to be a part of her life and for that I am a better person, I believe. We will miss her head nudges to get our attention when she felt it was time for someone to pay attention to her. We will miss the happy trot out the front door in the morning to retrieve the newspaper. We will miss her flopping on her back as soon as she knew she had you and you would have to rub her belly. We will miss her never ending wagging tail that could clear off the coffee table in a single pass. I am happy I was there to help her when she needed me the most and that some where I found the strength to do so. Above all we will miss the “GOOD DOG” she has been since the day she entered our lives. Please join us in our CELEBRATION as today we will celebrate our Keeper. For there will be far too many tomorrows for tears.
Rest well and play hard till we meet again sweetie. Give Brandi and Kizmet kisses for us. Till we meet again at the Bridge know you will forever live in our hearts. 

*Can OTCh Viking Princess Gold-Keeper SH UD MX MXJ OAP AJP RN OD CCA WC VCX Can AGN WC VC (July 9, 1996 – February 16, 2010 )*


*Loved by*
*Hank, Joyce and Julia Hahn *


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Hank...I will never forget your Keeper.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh Hank I am so sorry. I know through all of your past posting how much Keeper meant to you. I love that you choose to celebrate her life and the joy that she brought you. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hank, Joyce and Julia,

What a great blessing you all have had for more than a decade! Keeper sounds like the perfect housemate, bringing pleasure and joy every day, reminding you that it's the little things in life that can be the most rewarding. Shine on, Keeper, as you make new friends at the Bridge and wait patiently to be reunited with your human loved ones. Your people will miss you dearly, so send them a sign that you've arrived safely.....

With condolences on your loss,
Molly


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to Keeper! Your family is in my thoughts. Play hard Keeper!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a wonderful tribute to a dog who had such a strong spirit and love for life. Those Good Dogs are rare treasures, for sure!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You missed one: We will miss your whining, kissing, peeing greetings after any one of us had been away for more than a day or two.

She wasn't our first golden... but in many ways Keeper is the one who started it all for us. If not for her, I wouldn't have this goofy fluff-ball lying on top of me right now. She forever changed what it means for us to have a dog in our lives. She was my girl-- the first dog I ever "owned," even if I had to share her with my dad... and she was his heart. She was a once-in-a-lifetime dog and I count myself lucky to have spent nearly half my life with her in mine.

I love you sweet girl... my Queen Bitch. Play hard with Brandi and Kizmet. And know I'll always carry you with me.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl! I'm sad to hear she is gone, but I will join you in celebrating her wonderful life.

Run hard at the bridge, Keeper!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, but happy that you had so much time with your "good dog."


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hank, what you wrote is so touching. I am so so sorry for you loss, but would like to join you in the celebration of Keeper, who was nothing short of amazing! God speed sweet angel.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss, but will join you in celebrating Keeper's life and the time you had with her. She was a beautiful girl and your tribute to her is lovely.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hank,

That was an incredibly touching tribute to your beautiful girl, Keeper. My sincere condolences to you, Joyce and Julie.

Play hard at the bridge, Keeper, play hard.

Nancy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to Keeper....so sorry for your loss!! You were both lucky to have each other in your lives.

RIP pretty girl!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hank, Joyce and Julie,

So sorry for your loss of Keeper. 

When we have our "heartdog" for longer than we expected, everyday is a gift, and a definite reason for a celebration. We will all miss Keeper.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hank, Joyce, and Julie -

My heart is with you. I celebrate your Keeper's wonderful life with you.

Laura


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for you loss of your sweet Keeper. She will live forever in your memories.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry for you loss. Your tribute was so touching, what a life Keeper had.
Kay


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Keeper but how right you we should celebrate there life no human has taught me as much as my dogs or brought me the joy they bring us.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hank, Joyce and Julie - My heart goes out to you...
Keeper ...run and wrestle to your hearts content. 
There are many fields and clear waters left to explore...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, 13 1/2 years I know is a good life for a golden but their is never enough time with them. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hank, Joyce and Julia,
I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Keeper. I know it's been said many times already, but your tribute to celebrate her life is wonderful. Our goldens bring so much to our lives. Keeper, play hard sweetie, and I'm sure my Chip is there waiting for you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl, celebrating the life, lessons, and love she shared with you is the best way to honor her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Hank, I'm so very very sorry. What a wonderful tribute to her life to celebrate her that way.
Sending hugs!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hank, Joyce & Julia,

What a beautiful tribute to a very special girl. We join with you in celebrating her wonderful life. She will live on forever in your heart. We are so sorry. Please know you are all in our prayers. RIP Keeper

and as you have pointed out to many of us on this inevitable day please look for Keeper's star tonight.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I celebrate her life with you. Keeper, you've been such a good girl, you've made your mark on those around you, and you were obviously a testimony to your given name.

Rest in Peace Keeper.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sleep soft, good girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, join the celebration of the gift of Keeper. How blessed you are to have shared your life with her. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I also join in the celebration of her wonderful, long life. Sniff Duke's ears and pads for me, Keeper....and his butt if you must.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Keeper, you must find my Bobby, he so loved to celebrate. You will have fun with him and the rest of our beloved GR .
Hank, your tribute was just perfect, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.
June


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am joining you in the celebration of Keeper. Rest well.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hank
Such a touching tribute to Keeper. The joyous memories you must have over such a wonderful long life of a great Golden. Run and play hard Keeper....Good Dog
Al


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss - but admire your strength during this time. Keeper knows she is being celebrated right now, and is smiling down from the Bridge...with Duke right by her side I'm sure


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hank, 
That is such a beautiful tribute for a one in a million girl. She is smiling down with all of our pups from the bridge celebrating her life and chasing butterflies thru the field. We will have a frosty paw in her honor. Keeper is such a beautiful name and I will always think of her when I hear it.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hank, Joyce and Julie,
I am so sorry this day had to come. Hugs to all of you. Thank you for sharing your amazing Keeper with the forum and letting us love her, too. I'd like to share in the celebration of her life as well. Run free, sweet girl!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Hank, I am so sorry for the loss of Keeper.
What a special girl she was and you are right, it's not about the loss, it's about how lucky you were to have her in your life.
We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers at this hard time.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Keeper. You've got lots of good company there.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My heart sunk when I realized what this post was about... I'll never forget your Keeper.. I can tell she was a very very special girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear Keeper needed to go, but as you said - better to celebrate all she gave to you while you wish her Godspeed. I hope the good memories will ease you through the empty days ahead.

Run softly at the bridge Keeper.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Wags and hugs to you and yours.... as you celebrate the life you shared with Keeper.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. Keeper had a wonderful life with you and your family.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

That is such a wonderful, loving tribute to such an amazing doggie. Thank you for sharing. Bless you.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Your tribute to Keeper is beautiful, as she was. 

Run free Keeper.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Hank and family, I'm joining you with your celebration of Keeper's life. My heart is with you.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Sigh... my condolences to you and your family. Sending word up to my Jake to share yet another from his mega stockpile of tennis balls. Another Golden Angel has taken flight.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Bittersweet, isn't it? Knowing that you had so many wonderful years with your sweet Keeper, yet wishing for so many more . . . she will be waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, you said it so well.........


tears & love to you & family


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. And I consider you very lucky to have had Keeper in your lives. The way you have always written about her makes it clear how much you loved her and how much you enjoyed your time with her.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Hank & family,

We shall celebrate with lighting a candle for Keeper. You are all in our thoughts.

-Kara


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Hank and All,

What a great and meaningful life Keeper had! I am so very sorry for your loss - while you were fortunate to have her, she was just as fortunate to have you and your family in her life.

You are in our thoughts and prayers.

.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your Good Dog. Keeper was a beauty and such a treasured memory of your family, that I join in celebrating her wonderful life, while also sending hugs to you for the great loss that you feel.

Sleep well beautiful Keeper.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh Hank I am sorry for your loss. Such a wonderful tribute. I saw it first on agilegolden list. I saw "Hank" and "Keeper" and was not sure if it was the same one I know from GRF. 

She was lucky to have you as you were to have her for 13 1/2 wonderful years. 

Ann


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hank and all*

Hank and all-

I am so very sorry about Keeper. You will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.
I know your pain


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hank, Joyce and Julia, I am so sorry for the loss of Keeper. I know how special she was. Shes waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless You Keeper for all the lessons you gave. The love you shared. And the life you made worth celebrating. Me Ke Aloha Pumehana No Kau a Kau ~ With the warmth of our love for all eternity. Run fast, play hard, and roll in new clover.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a "good dog". I know she was and is a "Keeper" in your hearts.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Play hard beautiful girl, you will be greatly missed.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute to Keeper 

Run free, play hard and sleep softly


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hank, Keeper and your family remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

What a great tribute to your "Good Dog". Run free and play hard.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hank and family, those were beautiful words of love for your Keeper. I'm so sorry she had to leave you.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations on being the parent of a Wonderful Golden Retriever. This was a wonderful tribute. You were very fortunate. I am sure she knew it!

I lost "That Dog" one year ago and I feel the same way you do.

Congratulations for having 13-1/2 wonderful years!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Rest well sweet girl......... and Godspeed.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest condolences. Such a beautiful heartfelt tribute to an amazing girl.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Rest well Keeper ... you did good :heartbeat


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your family, Hank. Your tribute in celebrating your amazing Keeper's life was beautiful and very moving.
R.I.P. Beautiful Girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hank,
I am sorry I haven't been on GRF and am just seeing that Keeper went to the Bridge. I am so sorry and will never forget her.
Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Another great golden gets her wings...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. Jazz and Jules those pics are beautiful!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh Hank, I'm so sorry that I missed this before, it's been a hectic and crazy winter and I've not visited the Forum as much as I used to. I just noticed that Keeper is 'Waiting At The Bridge' in your signature. So, so sorry...the last I read, she had been improving. It sounds a bit like my Sam. He had a wonderful 4 month rejuvenation period before he passed. 
I know how much you are missing her. I hope the days have gotten a little better and her memory brings nothing but a smile.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I too missed the news of your Keeper's passing. I'm so sorry for your great loss.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Finally got Keeper's results on the biopsy of her liver. As expected it was liver cancer, hepatocellular carcinoma. I did have to smile/shed a tear as the report stated "Prognosis: Guarded".
Anyway that will be the final page to go in her folder. On the positive sign my local GRC has accepted my offer of donating a perpetual trophy in her name. The perpetual and dedication plates also arrived today, so in a week or so I will post a picture of the trophy I am putting together.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You're a good man Hank. Keeper will keep on keeping on not only in your heart, but now in a trophy as a tribute to the best of the best. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Me too !!!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Keeper sounds like my Candy.. You were also blessed for having Keeper for so long. But the pain is the same ,when they leave us on this earth, no matter how long we have our Goldens. Candy just met Keeper at the Bridge and they're smiling at us and are contining to give us their love in our hearts that we'll cherish forever.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a lovely tribute to Keeper. I can't wait to see the trophy.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for sharing. I am so hoping that my 19 week old Maggie will grow into such a loyal loving companion. I have been very doubtful lately of all of my hard work and effort and can only hope for a bright future of sharing that bond that so many golden owners tell of despite puppy frustrations.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Blondie I am sure Maggie will be. Be patient and consistent and you will be amazed at what will transpire, but it does take work.

Paula here is a link to the thread on the trophy
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=76059


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Hank, it's gorgeous...and such a fitting tribute to Keeper's memory.


----------

